# Xorg 7.0-r1: xke' ho risoluzione 640x480!!! [risolto]

## power83

Salve ragazzi, ho appena installato Xorg modulare, versione 7.0-r1 che e' in portage.

Ho fatto pure un revdep-rebuild, come da guide, ma continuo nonostante tutto, ad avere una risoluzione di 640x480 sullo schermo....non capisco perche' dato che nella configurazione non mi sembra ci siano errori.

Tengo a precisare cche la stessa convigurazione col 6.8.2 andava bene come risoluzione.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "single"

#   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   Screen           "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Synaptics Mouse" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "USB Mice" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "ATI Remote" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Dual Head

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "dual"

   Screen      "Screen0"   0 0

   Screen      "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics Mouse" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "USB Mice"   "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice   "ATI Remote"   "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0"   "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

#   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

#   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

#   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

#   FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

#   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

#   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

#   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

#   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "synaptics"

   Load  "radeon"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd" 

        Option      "Autorepeat" "250 30"

        Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

        Option "XkbLayout"  "en_US,it"

        Option "XkbOptions" "grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

          Identifier    "Synaptics Mouse"

     Driver        "synaptics"

     Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

     Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

     Option        "LeftEdge"      "1700"

     Option        "RightEdge"     "5300"

     Option        "TopEdge"       "1700"

     Option        "BottomEdge"    "4200"

     Option        "FingerLow"     "25"

     Option        "FingerHigh"    "30"

     Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180"

     Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220"

     Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100"

     Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.06"

     Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.12"

     Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0006"

     Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

         Identifier     "USB Mice"

         Driver         "mouse"

         Option         "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

         Option         "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

         Option         "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

         Option         "Buttons"        "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "ATI Remote"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

   Option      "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForcePCIMode"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CloneDisplay"          # <i>

        #Option     "CloneMode"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneHSync"            # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneVRefresh"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option       "NoAccel"          "False"

        Option      "BusType"          "AGP"

        Option      "MonitorLayout"    "LVDS, CRT"

        Option      "PanelSize"        "1024x768"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip"   "True"

        Option      "AGPFastWrite"     "True"

   Option       "DRI"          "True"

   Option      "Dac6Bit"          "True"

        Option      "AGPMode"          "4"

        Option      "backingstore"    "True"

   Option       "UseFBDev"      "False"

   Option       "CRT2Position"    "Clone"

   Option       "MergedFB"    "True"

   Option      "TVOuput"          "PAL"

   Option       "DCCMode"      "on"

   Option        "DPMS"

   Option       "Accel"

   Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#     Option "Composite" "Enable"

#     Option "RENDER" "Enable"

#EndSection

#Section "ServerFlags"

#   Option "Xinerama"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "Monitor1"

   HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

   VertRefresh   40-150

   Option   "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Card1"

   Driver       "radeon"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option   "DCCMode"   "on"

   Option   "DPMS"

   Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device   "Card1"

   Monitor   "Monitor1"

   DefaultDepth 16

   Option "MonitorLayout"   "LVDS,CRT"

   

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 8

      Virtual 800 600

      Modes   "800x600"

   EndSubsection

   

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 16

      Virtual 800 600

      Modes "800x600"

   EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Ditemi voi come fare, e' inusabile una risoluzione del genere  :Crying or Very sad: 

grazieLast edited by power83 on Thu Apr 06, 2006 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unz

aggiornato/riemerso i driver ati?

----------

## X-Drum

dai un occhiata all'ultimo log generato da Xorg

```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## power83

utilizzo i driver del kernel, come evidenziato nella configurazione postata, dove uso radeon (ho una radeon 7500 LW Mobility da 32MB DDR dedicati).

[code:1:7d91f8de6f]X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686

Current Operating System: Linux tata 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 PREEMPT Fri Mar 31 18:35:00 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 06 April 2006

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr  6 03:27:28 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "single"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "USB Mice"

(**) |-->Input Device "ATI Remote"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 1043,1626 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2482 card 1043,1628 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2484 card 1043,1628 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 42 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,248c card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,248a card 1043,1628 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2483 card 1043,1628 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2485 card 1043,1583 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,2486 card 1043,1496 rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c57 card 1043,1622 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1043,1045 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:07:0: chip 1180,0476 card a000,0000 rev a8 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:07:1: chip 1180,0476 card ac00,0000 rev a8 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:07:2: chip 1180,0552 card 1043,1627 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd7efffff (0xf00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7f00000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x23ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:7:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x21ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:7:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x22000000 - 0x23ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd7000000/16, I/O @ 0xd800/8, BIOS @ 0xd7fe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd68000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd58003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009400 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd68000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd58003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009400 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd68000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd58003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009400 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module speedo

(II) UnloadModule: "speedo"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 4.0.3

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 6.5.7

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.7) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

	ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

	ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE), ATI Radeon FireGL (R480) GL 5D50 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd68000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd58003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009400 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd68000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd58003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[13] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009400 (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[31] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[32] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xd7000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "NoAccel" "False"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "Dac6Bit" "True"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "BusType" "AGP"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" "True"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "True"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, CRT"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "UseFBDev" "False"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "MergedFB" "True"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "CRT2Position" "Clone"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "PanelSize" "1024x768"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c57)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd8000000

(--) RADEON(0): BIOS at 0xd7fe0000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(**) RADEON(0): Forced into AGP mode

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): LVDS port is not in connector table, added in.

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-0, DACType-1, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-1

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(**) RADEON(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

	Monitor1--Type LVDS, Monitor2--Type CRT

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=12000 max=35000; xclk=18300

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor DDC, default HSync and VRefresh used

(II) RADEON(0): MergedFB mode forced on.

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(**) RADEON(0): Panel size is forced to: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 2

(II) RADEON(0): Validating CRTC2 modes for MergedFB ------------ 

(II) RADEON(0): CRT2 Monitor: Using default hsync range of 28.00-33.00 kHz

(II) RADEON(0): CRT2 Monitor: Using default vrefresh range of 43.00-72.00 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)

(II) RADEON(0): Total of 2 CRTC2 modes found for MergedFB------------ 

(II) RADEON(0): Modes for CRT1: ********************

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 1048 1184 1344  600 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   65.00  640 1048 1184 1344  350 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   65.00  640 1048 1184 1344  400 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   65.00  720 1048 1184 1344  400 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   65.00  640 1048 1184 1344  480 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   65.00  832 1048 1184 1344  624 771 777 806

(II) RADEON(0): Modes for CRT2: ********************

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 640x480 (pitch 640)

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Generating MergedFB mode list

(II) RADEON(0): No MetaModes given, linking largest common modes by default

(II) RADEON(0): Merged "640x480" (640x480) and "640x480" (640x480) to 640x480 (Clone)

(--) RADEON(0): MergedFB: Virtual width 640

(--) RADEON(0): MergedFB: Virtual height 480

(==) RADEON(0): MergedFB: DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(**) RADEON(0): AGP 4x mode is configured

(**) RADEON(0): Enabling AGP Fast Write

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd6000000 - 0xd60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd6800000 - 0xd68000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd5800000 - 0xd58003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[15] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[16] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[17] 0	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009400 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009800 (0x1) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[34] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[35] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:00.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xd0874000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xd0874000 to 0xb77e9000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000217 [AGP 0x8086/0x1a30; Card 0x1002/0x4c57]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0xb559e000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xe0101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xb559d000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xe0102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xb539d000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xe0302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0xb4ebd000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd7000000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (640,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,480) to (640,482)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 640 x 7709

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x528000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x654000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 25088 kb for textures at offset 0x780000

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		24 256x256 slots

		9 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Option "BackingStore" "True"

(**) RADEON(0): Backing store enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 482)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 640 x 7702

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Detected Radeon Mobility M7, disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(II) RADEON(0): Running MergedFB in Clone mode, Radeon Pseudo-Xinerama disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "TVOuput" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "DCCMode" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "Accel" is not used

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 5

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.4 (1404)

(--) Synaptics Mouse auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event2

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5300"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "4200"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220&quot

----------

## power83

aiutooooooooooooooo.............ho i carateri grandi oltre 1cm sul monitor  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Luca89

Aspetta un po' di più prima di uppare (almeno 24 ore)

----------

## Ic3M4n

```
Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "Monitor1"

   HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

   VertRefresh   40-150

   Option   "dpms"

EndSection 
```

sei sicuro delle impostazioni del monitor? nel log ci sono molti warning riferiti all'horizontal sync out of range.

----------

## power83

No, non ne sono sicuro, ma posso affermare che la stessa configurazione funzionava con xorg 6.8.2.

ps: il monitor e' un 14.1pollici di un portatile.

----------

## power83

non so che cosa non andava, ma ho risolto facendo un xorgconfig e portando a termine quella procedura autmatica molto semplice, poi ho visot hce andava alla giusta risolzuone........a quel punto ne ho approffitato x ricreare da capo e nuovo un xorg.conf e ora tutto a posto.

----------

## Ic3M4n

riesci per caso a vedere delle differenze tra le due configurazioni?

così... giusto per vedere cosa potrebbe essere stato a creare il casino.

----------

## power83

Ma guarda, ho rifatto un xorg.conf nuovo tenedo il vecchio a lato e facendo copia/incolla dove necessario (ho tutte le opzioni video x aumentare anche di pochi fps attivate, telecomando ati, touchpad synaptics, mouse usb esterno, tastiera dove posso cambiare tra layout us e quello it..) e devo dire che delle differenze non ne ho viste.

Penso che a questo putno xorgconfig crei qualche cosa nel sistema...

ps: le uniche differneze erano "Viewport 0 0 nelle SucSection Display che non c'erano, ma non le avevo mai utilizzate e andava tutto.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

ciao,

io ora ho un errore simile al tuo e non mi era mai successo. Ho configurato Xorg come l'ultima volta, impostando la risoluzione a 1400x1050. La scheda grafica che ho è la stessa tua: Ati Radeon 7500 Mobility con 32MB. Praticamente se avvio fluxbox ( oppure gnome ), in genere la prima volta parte con la risoluzione corretta; se putacaso esco erientro, mi si avvia con una orrenda 640x480!!! Il driver che uso è il radeon ( l'ho sempre usato senza problemi ). Inizialmente pensavo fosse un problema di AIGLX: quindi ho ricompilato Xorg, togliendo la relativa use flag. Ho ricnfigurato da capo e nulla di fatto. Ho anche provato ad avviare dall'ultima Knoppix , "piratando" il suo xorg.conf per vedere le frequenze di refresh, ma nulla di fatto. Qualche idea? Ora non ho il mio pc sottomano, quindi non posso postare log vari.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

nessuna sa da che dipende?

----------

